# AS Group Buy - Sedona, Sierra  - Closed



## kent4Him (Apr 10, 2008)

The order was shipped today and should be here on 4/18.

**********
I am taking orders for a relatively small group buy.  I don't want a 40+ participant, 800+ kit order to deal with.  So, this will only be opened for today, April 10th for orders.  Those that contacted me in the other thread are automatically assured a spot.  I have added the Click Sierras because enough of you requested them.  I checked on the number of each kit that Bill has in stock and I have to drop two of the Sierra kits because he is out.  There is also one kit that he is very low in.  I do not want back orders.  Here are all the details:

As explained in the original posting, I am adding a 2% load to cover the cost of shipping to me.  Any remaining money gets sent to IAP as a thank you for using the sight.

*NOTE:* Out of State checks may take longer to clear so I BEG YOU, please send Postal check or money order. 

*PAYPAL payments. Preferred Method of payment Please add $0.31 +3.0%* to your total (yes including shipping) to cover Paypal charges...sorry. To those who elect to pay via Paypal, please send me an email so I can send you my Paypal username. 

*SHIPPING:* 
Will be defaulted to *$8.95 *via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). It will include tracking. 

If you have very large orders, they may not be able to fit into one flat rate box.  I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order and we'll go from there.

For smaller orders that will fit the smaller priority box, shipping (within USA) I will refund the difference in shipping.  There are some orders that I will know up front will fit in the smaller priority box.  I will let you know that when I confirm your total.

*Domestic Insurance*:
*I no longer require that you pay for Insurance*</u>. However, I do not want to be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.  Please post if you want the insurance.

$1.65 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.05 ................ $50.01 to $100
$3.45 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.50 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.40 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.30 ................ $500.01 to $600

*International orders *I will only use global flat rate priority shipping from the USPS.  Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea. FYI,   *Here is how I will handle International Orders:* You Paypal me the amount for the Kits.  Once I have your kits, I will get the exact amount for shipping.  I will then have you Paypal me a second time to cover the shipping and Paypal charges.

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

For those mailing a check or money orders, please send it to:

*Chris Koterman
2127 N. Camden Lane
Round Lake Beach IL 60073
USA*Please indicate your IAP username on all payments (mailed check or paypal)

=======================================================

Cut and Paste your order from this list if possible...just add your desired qty to it.

Sedona Rollerball				
	Chrome 	BHW-426	 $7.50 	
	Platinum 	BHW-427	 $12.75 	
	Gold Titanium 	BHW-428	 $13.75 	
	Sterling Silver 	BHW-429	 $10.00 	
	Black Titanium 	BHW-431	 $13.75 	 Low 

Sedona Fountain Pen				
	Chrome 	BHW-436	 $11.25 	
	Platinum 	BHW-437	 $15.25 	
	Gold Titanium 	BHW-438	 $16.25 	
	Sterling Silver 	BHW-439	 $14.25 	
	Black Titanium 	BHW-441	 $16.25 	

Sedona Bushings		19A	 $6.00 	

Sierra Ballpoint Pen				
	Chrome	BHW-172	 $4.95 	
	Gold Titanium 	BHW-173	 $9.85 	
	Platinum 	BHW-174	 $8.35 	
	<s>Platinum & Black Titanium	BHW-178	 $10.05 </s>	 Out 
	<s>Gold Titanium & Black Titanium	BHW-179	 $11.50 </s>	 Out 

Sierra Bushings		 20A 	 $6.00 	

Sierra Vista Ballpoint Pen				
	Chrome	BHW-476	 $6.66 	
	Gold Titanium 	BHW-477	 $11.30 	
	Platinum & Black Titanium	BHW-478	 $13.20 	

Sierra Vista Bushings		 70A 	 $6.00 	

Sierra Click Ballpoint				
	Chrome	BHW-156	 $5.70 	
	Gold Titanium	BHW-157	 $10.90 	
	Black Titanium	BHW-158	 $10.90 	
	Platinum	BHW-159	 $8.00 	

How to calculate the total for domestic shipping:

1. Total up the the amount of the kits
2. Multiply the total by 1.02 (Explained above)
3. Add $8.95 for shipping
4. Add the appropriate amount of insurance if you choose to have it
5. Multiply that total by 1.03 and add $0.31 for Paypal

***********
Total 160/17

Name - Kits/Bushings

Me - 11/2
GoodTurns - 11/3 Paid
Pssherman - 10/0 Paid
BruceK - 10/0 Paid
NMDoug - 14/1 Paid
Turff49 - 16/1 Paid
GaryMGg - 24/0 Paid
Spiffire - 7/0 Paid
hunter-27 - 10/0 Paid
gtanajewski - 12/0 Paid
brains - 8/4 Paid
ed4copies - 0/4 COD
hilltopper46 - 13/2 COD
Brewmeister35 - 12/0 Paid


----------



## spitfire (Apr 10, 2008)

I will take 
3 Chrome BHW-156 $5.70--click
3 Chrome BHW-172 $4.95
1 Black Titanium BHW-158 $10.90--click


----------



## ken69912001 (Apr 10, 2008)

I would like the following-

Sedona Rollerball 
2-Chrome BHW-426 $7.50 
2-Sterling Silver BHW-429 $10.00 
1- Black Titanium BHW-431 $13.75 Low 

Sierra Click Ballpoint
2-Chrome BHW-156 $5.70 

 Thanks for doing this buy Chris.


----------



## BruceK (Apr 10, 2008)

5 Gold Titanium BHW-157 $10.90 --Click
5 Black Titanium BHW-158 $10.90 --Click

Total kits   $109.00
your shipping  $1.02
my shipping    $8.95
insurance      $3.45
Subtotal     $123.58
Paypal +.31    $4.02
TOTAL        $127.60
Please confim totals and thanks!


----------



## TowMater (Apr 10, 2008)

Chris,

I think I'll just wait for a stock replenishment as I'm not interested in the other pens.

Thanks for your efforts.

Todd


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 10, 2008)

2x Sterling Silver BHW-429 $10.00  20.00
1x Sterling Silver BHW-439 $14.25  14.25
2x Sedona Bushings 19A $6.00       12.00
2x Gold Titanium BHW-157 $10.90    21.80
2x Black Titanium BHW-158 $10.90   21.80
2x Platinum BHW-159 $8.00          16.00
1x Gold Titanium BHW-477 $11.30    11.30
1x Plt & Blk Ti BHW-478 $13.20     13.20
1x Sierra Vista Bushings 70A $6.00  6.00
Base                              136.35
2%                                  2.73
ship                                8.95
paypal                              4.75
total                             152.78

Please confirm.
Thanks
Jon


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 10, 2008)

darn it!  Just ordered 15 Sierra kits last night from Penblanks.ca!  I've got to start reading the forum more carefully!


----------



## NMDoug (Apr 10, 2008)

Chris:

PM Sent

Doug


----------



## pssherman (Apr 10, 2008)

I would like the following:

5 Gold Titanium BHW-173 $9.85 
5 Platinum BHW-174 $8.35


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 10, 2008)

Chris,
I'd like to order:

Sedona Fountain Pen				
2	Chrome 	        BHW-436	 $11.25 	
1	Platinum 	BHW-437	 $15.25 	
1	Black Titanium 	BHW-441	 $16.25 	

Sierra Ballpoint Pen				
15	Chrome	BHW-172	 $4.95 	

Sierra Click Ballpoint				
5	Chrome	BHW-156	 $5.70 	

I get a product subtotal of 156.75. With 2%, Insurance and Shipping, the total is $177.76.

I'll mail payment as soon as you approve my figures.
Thanks for once again running a Group Buy!

Cheers.


----------



## brains (Apr 10, 2008)

Chris,

Count me in for the following:

2 - Sterling Silver BHW-439 $14.25 
2 - Black Titanium BHW-431 $13.75
2 - Sedona Bushings 19A $6.00 
4 - Platinum BHW-174 $8.35
2 - Sierra Bushings 20A $6.00

Total $132.22

Please confirm these amounts and provide your Paypal account. 

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 10, 2008)

Sierra Ballpoint Pen
Chrome BHW-172 $4.95x5=$24.75

Sierra Click Ballpoint 
Black Titanium BHW-158 $10.90x2=$21.80
Chrome BHW-156 $5.70x3=$17.10

inurance $2.05

shipping $8.95(mine should go in smaller, you can confirm)

Total w/fees=$73.15(I think)

I'll need your pay pal info

Thanks.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Apr 10, 2008)

3 of  Sierra Vista Chrome BHW-476 $6.66
1 of  Sierra Vista Gold Titanium BHW-477 $11.30 
1 of  Sierra Vista Bushings 70A $6.00 
3 of  Sierra Click Chrome BHW-156 $5.70
2 of  Sierra Click Gold Titanium BHW-157 $10.90
2 of  Sierra Click Black Titanium BHW-158 $10.90
1 of  Sedona Gold Titanium BHW-428 $13.75
1 of  Sedona Bushings 19A $6.00
1 of  Sedona Platinum BHW-427 $12.50

Pen and bushings total $130.23 plus PayPal for a total of $134.45.

If I understand your posting correctly you included the 2% in the prices you quoted for the pens, right?

If you confirm I'll PayPal you.

Thanks for doing this - I'll end up trying another new pen .


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'd like the following:

6 Chrome BHW-156 $5.70
2 Gold Titanium BHW-157 $10.90
4 Chrome BHW-172 $4.95

Total kits: 75.80

Total with shipping and paypal: 91.28

please confirm total and I'll paypal you.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 11, 2008)

Payment sent, thanks


----------



## GregMuller (Apr 11, 2008)

Chris,
Sorry I didn't reply sooner. Missed the deadline due to work. Oh well saved some money for the next one.


----------



## kent4Him (Apr 21, 2008)

The shipment arrived on Friday, but family came in on Saturday.  I will box it all up tonight and should have it all sent out on Tuesday.  Bill sent some biased cut bloodwood blanks included as thank you's.  Everyone gets one.


----------



## kent4Him (Apr 22, 2008)

All packaged up.  Will be shipping today.  Some of you have shipping refunds coming.


----------



## kent4Him (Apr 23, 2008)

All shipped and on there way.  Refunds sent.  No Back-orders.  No international shipping.  What a great buy.


----------



## drferry (Apr 24, 2008)

Chris,

Please send me your PayPal total for the following:

10  Platinum BHW-427 $12.75
15  Gold Titanium BHW-428 $13.75
10  Black Titanium BHW-431 $13.75

Thanks for getting together this buy!

DRF


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 25, 2008)

Chris-All received (and a shipping refund).  I'm a happy boy!

Thanks for running.
Jon


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 25, 2008)

Chris,
I've received everything and the refund to boot.
Thanks again.
Gary


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 25, 2008)

Received, all is well.


----------



## NMDoug (Apr 25, 2008)

Chris:

Received the package today.  Well packaged, well done. Thanks
Doug


----------

